# Line



## Pierrunner (Feb 4, 2016)

Whats some of you guys favorite line for Kings on the pier in 15lb. As ive always used ande but am looking to make a switch as ande is extremely thick and I feel like I'm losing some capacity on 706 due to the thickness


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

i was just thinking this same thing. was thinking 20# though.


----------



## WV Boy (Nov 10, 2015)

Personally I have my 706 loaded with Power Pro 15# high vis yellow with 100 yards of 15# Ande as backing. I know a lot of guys get irritated with people throwing braid, but that paired up with my Fenwick makes for some pretty long casts with just a frozen cig.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Pier...Trilene big game.

I used to use Ande pink. But they changed the formula. Now it seems like it is stiffer, thicker and worse line memory.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

I have always used 15Lb Ande Backcountry or Sufix Superior I have never lost a king to the line physically breaking but have lost plenty to them cutting the line, going under the pier, or them cutting the steel leader because I pick a leader to small. Both Ande Backcountry (.4mm) and Sufix Superior (.016) are the same size.


----------



## gaffy (Sep 24, 2008)

Agree with Brandon: Ande Back Country 15# casts best and is flexible, of the Ande styles. Available at Half-Hitch, Navarre. I like blue. IMO.


----------



## T-Boy (Jun 15, 2009)

*Two lines you might try.*

Berkley Pro Spec and Cabelas Salt Striker. Both are soft and fairly strong.


----------

